# A few pics of charlie boy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Heres a few pics i took of Charlie a few days ago, he loves to run around on the lawn but not too keen when its time to go back in, best wishes...CHRIS...




























And in this one he is showing off his Trousers.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabulous boy, very handsome, super eye colour too :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*MUST NOT LOOK*

*must not look*

*must not look*!!

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I want him!! I want a bi-colour!!! His gorgeous! his little trousers!!  looking back as if to say 'im hot you know it' :001_cool:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Now *that* is what I call a pair of trousers! Blimmin' heck they are prizewinners. He must be able to bring _half the garden_ in on them!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Look at them pantaloons.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Gorgeous boy - very handsome!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a stunner. dont suppose you will have him at the supreme?


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been giggling at all the "trouser" comments He is very handsome and knows it

Angie x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> what a stunner. dont suppose you will have him at the supreme?


Hi Jenny, no im afraid Charlie wont be at the Supreme this year, but im sure you will see him at a show somewhere soon, then you can always come and give him a hug....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

MissyMV6 said:


> I have been giggling at all the "trouser" comments He is very handsome and knows it
> 
> Angie x


They are a good old pair of pants eh .lol Hes like one of those Moshers when he walks hahahahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow very beautiful Chris, he has such a dignity about him too!

Izzie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

..thank you Izzie


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha, his trousers! My Paddy has trousers too x3

He's absolutely stunning. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: love his pantaloons  just wish someone would keep his as neat & tidy  :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Said it loads of times but he is SUCH a handsome boy :001_tt1: Great pictures Chris :thumbup: He's looking very  in the last one :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ohhhhh he is just stunning! If I were allowed a raggie it would have to be one of similar colouring...... but then again any will do :lol: :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He has to be my favourite Raggie ,he is Fabulous:001_wub: Iam biased towards the seal bicolour of course


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yep me too


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Always cheers me up to see Charlie boy


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a very beautiful, elegant looking cat


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

He is absolutely beautiful. I know nothing about Ragdolls. Do they have a good temperament?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ragdolls are one of the most placid breed of cat you will find, i really dont think they know how to be nasty, and this is what makes the Ragdoll such a fantastic breed for those with young children...........BEST WISHES.....CHRIS.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow he is stunning!!!


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow ur cat Charlie is a gorgeous looking cat. Mine is called Charlie too lol x


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

He is sooooooooooo adorable


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

charliesmam said:


> Wow ur cat Charlie is a gorgeous looking cat. Mine is called Charlie too lol x


Its surprising how many Charlies there are on this forum...............and cats too..hehehehehehehe:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

raggs said:


> Its surprising how many Charlies there are on this forum...............and cats too..hehehehehehehe:thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just gorgeous. So beautiful


----------

